
Show HN: Multi-Swipe, new touch UX to act on items really fast - plehoux
We&#x27;ve just released the iOS app for Missive, a collaborative email client.<p>We are proud of the multi-swipe feature. It lets users clean their inbox really really fast.<p>See the animated .gif:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;d3bn6u41w6xnlk.cloudfront.net&#x2F;assets&#x2F;blog-posts&#x2F;022&#x2F;iphone-multi-swipe-185fcf58ae91c73fcb92b13689d1ffad5b31a056fbd5588f5a7a36b7275461a2.gif" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;d3bn6u41w6xnlk.cloudfront.net&#x2F;assets&#x2F;blog-posts&#x2F;022&#x2F;...</a><p>Any feedback?
======
max23_
How does the item selection work?

From the gif, only 3 items were selected(swipe further more to the right will
show the "remove" function instead).

------
panic
Nice work! Have you considered animating the rows into place as you select
them? The sudden jump is a bit jarring.

~~~
plehoux
With your real finger doing the action it doesn't look as jarring.

But good point, thanks for the feedback.

